# Food toppers?



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

I would like to add a food topper for the kibble I am using. Seems like a good logical addition. I dont want to create a lot of work for myself here, but am wondering what folks use and how? 

I have some of the recipes from Dr. Pitcairn's book and was thinking of making those up once a week and adding as a topper, but then I remember someone saying its not good to add raw to kibble and it should be a separate meal? What if I cook it? Does that defeat the purpose? And most of her recipes have grains in them...couscous, oats, etc. What do you think of that?

I am considering Honest Kitchen, but have to agree that the dehydration of the food is a bit of a negative (replacing the good water with my tap water), but I would at least trust what they are doing there quality-wise. 

I was planning to do 25/75 raw/kibble, so the one meal of each probably wouldnt work so well... How big of an issue is this with feeding raw separately?

Any other ideas for me? There is always Nature's Variety, but I believe that would be quite a bit more expensive than the other options? I have it available locally frozen and freeze-dried. Anyone have any experience with this one?

Thanks!

Jodie


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I feed Abby Honest Kitchen, started when she was a pup and I was researching her allergies. She does very well on it, I know it has been too rich for some board member's pups. Too answer your question, Finny (my lab) gets a big scoop of hers with his kibble and I throw on some pumpkin and yogurt sometimes, too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I, too, use the Honest Kitchen ( always rehydrated) as a topper. I alternate with canned pumpkin, yogurt or their all time favorite the canned Trippets green tripe.... really healthful !!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Blush gets pumpkin, Layla gets yogurt


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

I haven't personally tried the Raw Natures Variety, but have heard good things about it. My boss said they'd tried a number of diets for their dogs and have had prolonged success with the raw patties mixed with some rice. I'm thinking I may start adding that to Allee's Natures Variety Instinct kibble since that's all she's ever allowed to eat...give her a bit of variety.


----------



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> the canned Trippets green tripe.... really healthful !!!


I could hardly stand the Wellness canned whitefish food... I CANNOT imagine the smell of green tripe in the fridge. :yuck:

I am ashamed to say that is one reason I am considering the Honest Kitchen... Im a bit squeamish when it comes to canned dog food. It grosses me out. I would much rather have raw meat in the fridge . 

So, how does the Honest Kitchen look? I was surpised to see it looked like cream of wheat on the video I found on Leerburg. I was expecting it to look more like the Flint River Ranch food that you hydrate... I did however see a video of a chick demonstrating the Honest Kitchen and she ATE some. Wow. I dont think Im quite there with any of this food honestly. 

Jodie


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

utcarsons said:


> I could hardly stand the Wellness canned whitefish food... I CANNOT imagine the smell of green tripe in the fridge. :yuck:
> 
> I am ashamed to say that is one reason I am considering the Honest Kitchen... Im a bit squeamish when it comes to canned dog food. It grosses me out. I would much rather have raw meat in the fridge .
> 
> ...


The Honest Kitchen looks pretty much like oatmeal. My dil thinks the Force smells like Thanksgiving dinner !!! I wouldn't go that far, but it does have a pleasant "real food" smell. Also, the canned tripe NEVER goes in the fridge. With 4, they share a can every few days.....never any left overs


----------



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

martinrt said:


> I haven't personally tried the Raw Natures Variety, but have heard good things about it. My boss said they'd tried a number of diets for their dogs and have had prolonged success with the raw patties mixed with some rice. I'm thinking I may start adding that to Allee's Natures Variety Instinct kibble since that's all she's ever allowed to eat...give her a bit of variety.


 
Yea, it sounds nice, but man oh man is it pricey... I dont think I can convince DH of that one. I did the feeding guide on their site... and for a 39# normally active dog (this is for my aussie), for 25% raw/75% prairie kibble, they recommend 2.3 oz raw and 1 1/2 c prairie per day.

So on top of the dry food that would add about $40/month of freeze dried medallions ($22 for 32 medallions). The prices of thea actual frozen raw vary wildly online, but I assume that is because of shipping... Anyone know how much these frozen raw medallions/patties are if you can buy local?

Jodie


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

One "sack" of medallions ( if I remember right, it's 48 medallions) is about $25 (buying locally)..... there's some price difference in variety. When I was buying, I mostly did the venison or chicken. Also the pack of a dozen patties was about the same. But, like you said, the cost with multiple dogs is really thru the roof. I also like the Honest Kitchen better for my immune compromised boy.


----------

